# Das schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten



## Foxwood (21. September 2011)

Bereits Anfang des Jahres wurde ein neues Point&Click Adventure angekündigt. 

Das schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten

Es kommt aus dem Hause Daedalic, bekannt unter anderem für Adventures wie Edna bricht aus und zuletzt Harveys neue Augen. Jetzt soll ein Point&Click Adventure in Aventurien spielen. Bisher gibt es schon ein paar Screens und Berichte die mich schonmal auf das Spiel gespannt machen. Ich habe hier einmal ein paar Quellen zusammen gesucht.

GameStar-Bericht: Link
Die offizielle Homepage: http://www.satinavs-ketten.de/

Erscheinen soll das Spiel Anfang 2012.

Ich als DSA- und P&C-Fan freue mich schon auf das Spiel.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
Was haltet ihr von dem Spiel ?


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (26. September 2011)

Point&Click Adventures bin ich immer adfür. War schließlich meine Kindheit. Was noch hinzu kommt ist der Verzicht uf 3D. Das fühlt sich wirklich an wie "damals"
Ich bin gespantn was draus wird. HAb DSA gespielt da war ich 15-16 also gute 10 Jahre her. Mal schauen wie's heute ist.


----------



## Foxwood (5. Oktober 2011)

"Damals" das waren noch Zeiten. Ich erinner mich noch an spiele wie Largo Winch, Black Mirror und The Moment of Silence.  Heute bringt Daedalic immer wieder Spiele raus die auch ohne high end Grafik auskommen. Finde ich persönlich sehr gut. Besonders die Story von Satinavs Ketten macht mich gespannt auf das Spiel.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Grafikstil auf jeden Fall. Muss ich mal näher betrachten.


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (3. November 2011)

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig weiter schlau über das Spiel gemacht (2012 ist noch soooo lange hin), und ich kann's kaum noch erwarten.
Ein gutes altes Point&Click Adventure und die Grafik ist einfach toll, da wurde sich ja mal richtig Mühe gegeben...auch wenn ich den Titel noch nicht so Recht verstehe bzw. wie wichtig er ist, meine DSA Zeiten sind einfach doch schon zu lange her (wie bereits gesagt)


----------



## Morwenth (14. November 2011)

Das sieht wirklich alles so gut aus! Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele handgezeichnete Hintergründe es insgesamt sind. Weis jemand wie lang das Spiel werden soll? Und außerdem würde ich geren wissen, wie sie Kämpfe darstellen. Bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf das Game.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (14. November 2011)

Morwenth schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich alles so gut aus! Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele handgezeichnete Hintergründe es insgesamt sind. Weis jemand wie lang das Spiel werden soll? Und außerdem würde ich geren wissen, wie sie Kämpfe darstellen. Bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf das Game.



Das ist wohl ein bisschen früh, wenn das Spiel im März erscheinen soll. Ich hab noch nicht einmal Infos zur angestrebten Länge gefunden.
Lassen wir es mal auf uns zu kommen. Aber bei den Kämpfen bin ich auch gespannt, vielleicht so ein Schere/Stein/Papier Prinzip wie z.B. Epic Fights auf FB.


----------



## Morwenth (16. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade zufällig die neue offizielle Website zu DSA: Satinavs Ketten gefunden. 

http://www.satinavsketten.de/

Die Seite sieht schon sehr nice aus. Aber ich muss mir das noch in Ruhe anschauen. Jetzt aber erstmal arbeiten. ;(


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (16. November 2011)

Schade das ich nicht zu diesem Workshop kann, ich hätte es sicher mal gerne angespielt :C
Aber vielleicht kann ja einer von euch da hin? Schaut einfach mal auf die News Box rechts auf der Seite, ist dieses WE.


----------



## Morwenth (17. November 2011)

Schau euch einfach bitte nur mal diese Bilder an. Ich bin total in dieses Spiel verliebt:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111107/ycwuvxqr.png

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111107/xo63hvht.png

http://s7.directupload.net/images/111107/gmenj7b3.png

http://s14.directupload.net/images/111107/yexs6xdo.png

http://s14.directupload.net/images/111107/fqyrrpc9.png


----------



## Manaldheilungl (18. November 2011)

Bin gespannt wie das ganze in Bewegung aussieht und vor allem wie der Soundtrack wird.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (27. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt wie der Soundtrack klingt.
Und der Jagd mir irgendwie eine gute Gänsehaut über den Rücken.
Hat irgendwer vielleicht mal nen Video aus nem Preview gefunden? Falls es schon eins gibt.


----------



## Foxwood (27. Februar 2012)

Den Soundtrackmeinungen kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir die Collectors Edition holen soll. Da ist ja der Soundtrack auch dabei.


----------



## Foxwood (6. März 2012)

Was erwartet/erhofft ihr eigentlich so im Bezug auf Satinavs Ketten? Ein wenig ist ja schon bekannt.

Was mich betrifft so hoffe ich auf eine packende Story, viele Rätsel und eine schöne Spieldauer.

JEtzt lasst mal hören was ihr so in "Mind" habt.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (8. März 2012)

Oh ich hab da so einiges "in Mind".

Aber ein kurzer Auszug wäre:
Ich hoffe auf eine sehr dichte Atmosphäre die mich wirklich in die Welt von Aventurien eintauchen lässt.
Logische Rätsel die zum Setting passen und einfach viel Spaß 
Und der Soundtrack passt ja schon mal gut das mein erster Wunsch in erfüllung geht


----------



## Foxwood (15. März 2012)

Was die Rätsel angeht so habe ich bereits gehört das diese nachvollziehbar sein sollen. Aus logischer Sichtweise und sie sollen wohl auch eine angenehme Schwierigkeit mitbringen.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (22. März 2012)

Gibts inzwischen eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Release?
Das würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Foxwood (23. März 2012)

Ich hab auf Amazon gesehen das diese bereits den 22. Juni angeben. Allerdings ist von Daedalic noch kein genauer Termin vorhanden.


----------



## Foxwood (29. März 2012)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,874860/DSA-Satinavs-Ketten-Release/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/

Hier steht das bestätigt den Amazon Termin oder?!


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2012)

Foxwood schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,874860/DSA-Satinavs-Ketten-Release/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/
> 
> Hier steht das bestätigt den Amazon Termin oder?!



DAS sieht nach nem bestätigten Termin aus! *freu*


----------



## Foxwood (14. April 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal auf Amazon die beiden erhältlichen Verkausvarianten von Satinavs Ketten angeschaut.

Einmal die normale Version und dann die CE.

Die CE bietet für 59€:


Original-Ledernotizbuch des Feenforschers aus dem Spiel
Handbuch inklusive Lösungshilfe und Artbook
Der epische Soundtrack zum Spiel auf Audio-CD
Entwicklertagebuch zum Spiel
Making-Of zum Spiel auf CD-ROM
5 Charaktertafeln zu Charakteren des Spiels
Doppelseitiges Poster

Die normale Version kostet 33€.

Mir persönlich gefallen beide von ihrem Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis und bei der CE hat man sich auf jeden Fall Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (8. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info. Das ist wirklich ein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wo sich andere Leute mal ne Scheibe abschneiden können!
Super!


----------



## Foxwood (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mich für die CE entschieden. Der Inhalt hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auf der Facebook Seite von Satinavs Ketten letztens nen Trailer gesehen!
Kennt ihr den auch schon?

Hab leider keinen Direktlink gerade zur Hand.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (1. Juni 2012)

Diesen Monat ist es ja schon so weit. Und danke Buffed für die kleine Erinnerung in eurem Monatsrückblick


----------



## Manaldheilungl (8. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn das jetzt mein drittes Posting in Folge ist, möchte ich das hier niemandem vorenthalten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKGsej1xMnI&feature=youtu.be
Das Making of von Satinavs Ketten. Sehr interessant wo die ganzen Inspirationen herkommen.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (15. Juni 2012)

Nummer... 4... schlagt mich bitte nicht 

Für alle die mal einen Blick ins Spiel werfen wollen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_uDkKaDN_E
Ein Gameplay


----------



## Foxwood (18. Juli 2012)

Ich fand´s auch super. Liebevolle Charaktere, schöne Hintergrünge, ne nette Story und als DSA-Fan hat man sich gleich wohlgefühlt. Hab´s im September vergangenen Jahres zum ersten Mal gesehen (davon gelesen) und bin nicht enttäuscht worden


----------



## Evil Jered (28. Juli 2012)

Also mir hat das Game sehr gut gefallen! War anfangs skeptisch weils überhaupt nicht mein Genre ist, aber es ist definitiv mal ne schöne Abwechslung zur üblichen Games Kost. *thumbs up*


----------



## Manaldheilungl (25. Juli 2013)

Hat sich schon einer das neue DSA Memoria mal näher angesehen?


----------



## Shmandric (26. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y04vIisQHSQ&feature=youtu.be

Der Teaser verrät nicht viel, aber allein der Stil überzeugt mich. 
Es baut wohl auch auf den Ereignissen von SK auf. Dennoch scheint es eine eigenständige Geschichte zu sein.
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf alle Fälle. 
Nach Deponia, Harvey und Konsorten, darf es mal wieder ein bisschen ernster werden


----------

